#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  الأردن: أحداث عنف عقب مباراة كرة قدم بين الوحدات والفيصلي

## رويتر

سقوط عشرات المصابين في أحداث عنف أعقبنت مباراة لكرة القدم بين فريقي الفيصلي والوحدات في العاصمة الأردن عمان ورئيس نادي الوحدات يصف أحداث العنف بأنها "مجزرة جماعية".

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

